# Retriever Training Seminar in Fargo, ND



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Smartworks Retriever Training Seminar by Evan Graham

June 2nd and June 3rd, 2006

The North Dakota Retriever Club (NDRC) is proud to present this Smartwork Retriever Training Workshop. Evan Graham is an accomplished professional retriever trainer and author of the popular and respected SMARTWORK series of retriever training manuals and videos ( www.rushcreekpress.com ). On Friday and Saturday, Mr. Graham will teach a variety of topics including training fundamentals, use of electric collars, improved marking skills, blind retrieves, handling, and advanced training skills. Sunday is a training day where participants will form groups and apply some of the skills that they have learned. Evan will not be present for the Sunday training day.

More info at: http://www.ndrc.org/otherevents.htm


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm trying to swing the time off, Hydro. I'll be there if at all possible...

Guys, I can't recommend Evan's Smartwork/Smart Fetch program and training philosophy/methods enough. He helped me develop Josie into a gundog that far exceeded my original goals. If you want to become a better trainer and help your dog become all the gundog it can be, this seminar will be worth every penny...


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

Hydro,

Are there any openings left for this workshop?


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

I would love to attend as I have heard great things about Evan. May be a good reason to spend the weekend in Fargo with the family


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

and the cost is?


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

$90.00 FOR MEMBERS AND $125.00 NON MEMBERS


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes, there are openings left, this should be a great seminar.

get information at: http://www.ndrc.org/otherevents.htm


----------

